
Buying the Unix Programming Environment by Kernighan and Pike - Esau
Speaking as someone who is becoming more and more interested in UNIX history, can someone tell me if &quot;The Unix Programming Environment&quot; is available to buy anywhere as a DRM-free ebook? I will buy a paper copy, if I have to, but prefer a digital one.
======
mischief6
here's some history for you.

[https://archive.org/details/a_research_unix_reader](https://archive.org/details/a_research_unix_reader)

